# Garage door - track hanger bending



## ejolivares (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello-

Thank you in advance for your help.

I installed new garage doors. The door goes up and down the track with no issues.

My problem is with the track hanger. I have high ceilings in my garage. About 42 inches from ceiling to the horizontal track.

I used 12 gauge slotted angle but the spring still bent the hanger.

I haven't found a lot of information on others experiencing this issue but based on what I have found i am thinking of:

1) Screwing two slotted angles together.

2) Moving the eye hook. Question on this one, some say move it as close to the track as possible (low) and others say move it as close to the ceiling as possible (high). Which one is better? Although honestly in my case given how high the ceilings are I dont think attaching the springs high up sounds like a good idea.

Any other ideas on how I may be able to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

The spring cables should be horizontal, as close to the track as possible. That'd take away the leverage the spring has to bend that support. There really shouldn't be any sideways load on the support at all, just the weight of the track + door when it's open.

If you want to reinforce the support, another piece of steel angle doubled up with it could do the trick.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Make a triangle for a brace.
Run a piece of angle iron on the ceiling from existing brace out toward the door.
Then run a piece of angle iron from the new piece to the existing just above the eye hook.
Lots of good info here.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/garage?page=1&display=49


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Make sure the upper limit is set so the door doesn't go back and hit the stop bolt.


----------



## ejolivares (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies.

There is a triangle. I guess the picture I took is perfectly perpendicular.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, that's the side brace to keep the track from moving side-to-side and dropping the garage door on your vehicle/self. You could add another front-to-back brace, but there really shouldn't be any need for it.

If the spring cable is attached down low like it's supposed to be, all the spring tension pulls in line with the track, and the track can take it.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Another easy way to stiffen the vertical is to put a 2x4 behind it on edge and attach it with truth through the angle! That will definitely stiffen it although if others have said if you connect the spring like it's supposed to be shouldn't have many problems with it bending the angle.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I kinda get the feeling that people really don't read what you type anymore, they just skim over it and make something up.


----------



## ejolivares (Jan 7, 2015)

Quick update. (For the next one looking for answers).

Thank you all again for your feedback.

I doubled up on 12g slotted angle and I lowered the eye hook to within 6 inches of the track.

Everything looks good, no bending.

Claiming success. And time will tell.


----------



## RoddyDa (Sep 21, 2015)

If it does bend...switch to straight milled steel angle iron .....you can find it at Home Depot.....drill holes and attach


----------

